# Paph. lowii "New Horizon' x "Grand Masterpiece" first from flask



## kiwi (Sep 16, 2018)

First flowering of New Horizon x Grand Masterpiece from Sam. Deflasked in 2015. Not bad colour, shame that petals twisted. This is a two growth plant and is kept at a minimum of 17oC and a maximum of 34oC in glasshouse.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2018)

3 years from flask!!! You're good.
nice stance


----------



## kiwi (Sep 16, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> 3 years from flask!!! You're good.
> nice stance


Not so sure it is due to my growing conditions so much. This one plant is significantly more vigorous than any of the others from the flask. They are still a year or so away from flowering.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2018)

mine are 2 years away, I think


----------



## gego (Sep 16, 2018)

Good growing!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks very nice. What are the dimensions of the flower?

That is an incredible growing to flower it within 3 years. I have one seedling of this cross and it is growing very nicely. But I can't see it flowering for a while yet. Can you post a photo showing the plant. I'm interested in seeing how big it is. 

I have a seedling of lowii Red Delight x GM which is much bigger. I think that may flower next year.


----------



## paworsport (Sep 17, 2018)

Very Nice and Nice armeniacum too


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2018)

Outstanding, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 17, 2018)

Impressively growing.. 3 years after deflask, I must say!

Would it be possible to see the plant in toto?

Kind regards,
Jens i


----------



## Redtwist (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice to see this. I have the same cross just coming in to bud, so will be interesting to compare the outcome (provided I don't blast it )
Chris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Sep 19, 2018)

That is a lovley flower and wow that quick, from flask to flower a master then.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone. The NS is 15cm and DH is 4 cm


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2018)

Not bad! I got a flask too. Mine are still a few years from flowering.

Good growing.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 24, 2018)

A nice one. As others have said, good growing!

I don't consider it bad that the petals twist. Is that considered a negative when getting it judged or something?


----------



## consettbay2003 (Sep 24, 2018)

This must be a very vigorous plant . Unfortunately the flowers are at best 'average'. I obtained a division of 'Grand Masterpiece' at the WOC in Miami at the sam time as Sam Tsui and it was truly amazing.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 24, 2018)

Do you have a photo of Grand Masterpiece? What were it’s dimensions


----------



## emydura (Sep 24, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Do you have a photo of Grand Masterpiece? What were it’s dimensions



Photo here. I remember Sam saying at a meeting here, that Grand Masterpiece had 8 flowers on a spike and each flower was 24 cm across. 


http://www.orchidworks2.com/asp_scr...6928&GalleryID=163521&MediaID=3584943&Print=0


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 24, 2018)

now that would be a sight to see!


----------



## kiwi (Sep 24, 2018)

Wow. I feel inadequate


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 25, 2018)

like the rest of us.................


----------



## Justin (Sep 27, 2018)

Sam was selling a division a couple years ago. If I recall he was asking $8k.


----------



## emydura (Jan 25, 2019)

Justin said:


> Sam was selling a division a couple years ago. If I recall he was asking $8k.



I just stumbled on it -

_
PAS1170	Paph. lowii 'Grand Masterpiece' GM/WOC Miami	$7,000.00

Absolutely the best lowii you can find! Eight flowers per stem with flower over 24cm natural span. One old growth and two new growths division._


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2019)

Maybe the flower count would be higher when the plant matures and bulks up, I'd keep it!! Very nice!!


----------

